# I <3 Vonnegut!



## debatertwig67 (Jun 15, 2003)

Read Kurt Vonnegut. He rules.  :mrgreen: Go now and get all of his books. GO!

The Dorkiest,
Annie


----------



## Vixen (Jun 27, 2004)

Sorry, but who is this Vonnegurt and what does he write? Give me a good reason, and I'll go to alibrary and look him up...


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 27, 2004)

Vonnegut is a good writer who deals with poignant themes, but his writing style can be a bit too conversational at times for my tastes. I read "Slaughterhouse Five" and "Cats Cradle" and thought them both exceptional books, and wholly recommend them.


----------



## Fishcake (Jul 2, 2004)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Sorry, but who is this Vonnegurt and what does he write? Give me a good reason, and I'll go to alibrary and look him up...


 :shock: 

Kurt Vonnegut writes...well, satire, I guess. He's a clever, non-aggressive jester in the court of the modern world (awful analogy, I know. It's late. :| ). I've only read Cat's Cradle, but I found it most excellent, and I'm picking up Slaughterhouse Five soon. 
Think a gentler, subtler Douglas Adams, I suppose.


----------

